# Mozart Symphony no. 40. Two versions, same Orchestra /Conductor.



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I found it interesting that Brilliant Classics would release these together in the same box set. Maestro ter Linden and his Mozart Academy Amsterdam do a nice job with both versions. Warning though, YouTube doesn't do justice to the sound.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I can take or leave the Clarinet addendum. I thought Brilliant would record both versions before they released that set with Jaap ter Linden when I first heard about it, just because they're usually pretty good about stuff like that. As for ter Linden's performances, they are pleasant enough most of the time. I like a bit more urgency in the 1st theme of this symphony though. Some of the recordings like Symphonies 35 and 41 sound a bit underpowered and thin for their grander scale (which is common when played on period instruments AND chamber sized orchestra). Some of the early Symphonies have some intonation problems. Definitely not my top pick for Mozart, but they are fairly consistent throughout. I feel it's better than Hogwood's cycle as far as the period instrument crowd goes.


----------

